# IH 444 ignition problem



## gravely don (Oct 17, 2010)

Working on a IH 444 gas, starts and runs good.....for about 2 minutes, then dies. Will not restart immediately, but after it sits for a few minutes, will start up and run again for 2 minutes. When it dies and during the time it won't start, it has no fire, so the problem is ignition, not gas. I have replaced the points with solid state, this is when the problem started but has gotten worse, would run for 30 minutes when first installed. When it runs, it does run much much better with solid state. I guess my question is, are these solid state conversions not as fool proof as they claim, or am I not as smart a fool as I thought?


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i had electronic ignition installed on my farmall h and after it was installed,the guy told me to change my spark plug settings from .030 to.035 worked great.because it has a hotter spark.


----------



## Lancee3 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Ignition issue*

Ok to start is the ignition you installed a CDI or is it hall effect style.there are other types. It sounds more like the coil is over heating.Test the coil,ohm meter across the primary terminals,note the resistance.ohm meter across secondary this should be infinate.I feel the breakerless ignition was a wise choice.Now the coil can be hooked to a ballast resistor in the run mode to keep it from burning out. if the wires on the machine has been replaced it could have had a resistor wire there before.Cost for cost coils are not expensive.I would suggest a coil compatable with the ignition you have ,they come with and with out the resistor.hope this helps


----------



## gravely don (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't know what type, it is a Pertronix kit. Instructions said I needed 3 ohms minimum resistance, I only had 1.5, so I did install a ballast resistor, brought it up to 3.1. Coil did not feel hot to the touch but I did try my old coil, nothing changed. Put the old points back in, ran ok. Went back to my IH dealer, they think I may have gotten the one in a million bad ones, they are getting me another one. Thanks for the input, will let you know how things turn out with next kit.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Hopefully that new kit takes care of it. We sometimes install electronic ignition kits in small engines at work, and you do occasionally get a bad one. Had one in a Stihl chainsaw that worked great for about 2 minutes, then died with no spark. Popped in a new unit and it fired right back up.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

Have you checked the fuel delivery system, unless your sure your losing spark.


----------



## gravely don (Oct 17, 2010)

Installed the new conversion kit. Everything in fine now. Thanks for the input.


----------

